
Amazon Kindle 2 Slated For “Early Q1″ - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/25/amazon-kindle-2-slated-for-early-q1/
======
truebosko
When the kindle launched my reaction was "What?" then the idea grew on me. I
now want one, but only if the price is right. Has there been any decent tip
offs on what the price for Kindle 2 might be?

------
delackner
Of the books I read in the past year, the bulk were strong recommendations by
friends who then proceeded to say, no really, read this, and then GAVE ME the
book. If the Kindle platform eventually gained the ability to "give" your copy
to a single other user (who could then give it again) then I would buy.
Without even that very limited re-sale right, I could care less.

